# The Dogsbodies Pet Care Services



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

The Dogsbodies is a family run Pet Care Service based in Dover, Kent.

We offer Dog Walking, Pet Feeding/Sitting, Small Animal Boarding and are about to start a brand new service....

The Dogsbodies Creche - Full Daycare for your Dog. 
The areas covered for the creche are Dover, Folkestone, Deal, Ashford and all villages surrounding these towns.

Please see our website for more information.

Home - The Dogsbodies


----------



## vetsinkent (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting your service.

Ive got a little terrier so might need to sue you one day!


----------

